# How about this Mead Ranger



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Tough crowd here, I have had very little replies so far. I stumbled onto this bicycle. It is for sale by the original owners son. The Bicycle includes post cards from Mead bicycle Co., original sales receipt, money order receipts
I really do not know enough about these era Bicycles. Looks nice and is about 45 minutes from where I live.


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 26, 2012)

sweet looking bike i would ask some cabe members about the asking price if he is in the ballpark. wipe it down with wd40 and it would turn heads good luck toby t.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice original bicycle (w/extras) I would like to have in my own collection.
So what's the question? 
Get it... especially since it is a pick up unless the asking is too high...you probably won't have such an opportunity again.
Chris


----------



## bud poe (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes i agree, jump on it if you can.  These are getting difficult to come by in original condition and complete.  Let everyone know what his asking price is and opinions will come in on where to go from there....


----------



## robertc (Jan 26, 2012)

Not only will you have the bike, you will have the history to go along with it. Sweet bike never the less. I vote hit the "buy now" button.
Robert


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 26, 2012)

bud poe said:


> Yes i agree, jump on it if you can.  These are getting difficult to come by in original condition and complete.  Let everyone know what his asking price is and opinions will come in on where to go from there....




1300.00 big ones. That's a lot of money


----------



## elginkid (Jan 26, 2012)

That's probably at the top end for that condition.  That said, it is complete with all of the electrical equipment and the aristocrat seat.  If you can get it for $900-$1000, that might be a bit more reasonable.  I bet it would clean up pretty nicely.


----------



## marshalmike (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you buy the Ranger?  It seems like a good deal for about $800??


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 28, 2012)

going tomorrow. The price is 1300


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 28, 2012)

That seems too high. I'm not sure on the seat. Most Aristocrats don't have a front spring.


----------

